# Market research



## tywebb1989 (Nov 9, 2005)

A lot has been discussed about marketing your shirts to your target audience. Curious if any of you have done market research before going "live" with your designs. 

Just wondered if anyone has methods they can share for soliciting feedback and getting insights on the "saleability" of your designs before you went live with them.

Thanks!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

That's a good question. 

For the most part, in my case, I already knew my target market (because I'm sort of a part of it), so I made t-shirts that I thought would sell. Plus, I've seen lots of t-shirt designs and seen which have sold and which haven't, so that has kind of given me an idea on what type of designs sell.

Every now and then, I'll still get one that bombs, but for the most part, I think if you truly know your target market and what type of designs they buy, you'll have a good start.

You could use a service like spreadshirt or cafepress to test market a design (which I've done a couple of times as well). If you create a design that sells pretty well, you can decide if you want to get it printed in bulk and sell for higher profit margins.


----------



## tywebb1989 (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanks Rodney. I like your suggestion about selling them on cafepress first. I think I'll give that a try.


Thanks!


----------

